# Kent County parks



## BRAIN HUNTER (May 3, 2019)

Hi all. I was able to draw a permit to archery hunt on a parcel owned by Kent County parks. Does anyone know how many permits are given each year for these parcels?


----------



## 131north (Mar 2, 2010)

PM sent


----------

